# Ohio rescue update!! pls read



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

I have spoken with another rescue in ohio and this is again a rescue situation. It is very convoluted though and its very hard to get to the bottom of this. Some of you may remember we went thru this a couple months ago involving the pics of the dead mare foaling. This is the same farm. At that time i had called the county sherrif and animal control and was told this was false and that they were taking care of this situation and would let me know if they needed help. To make a long story short there is a lot of politics playing into this situation. The sherrifs dept and animal control now claim they never knew about this until last week. Well that simply isnt true because myself and others talked to them about this months ago!! I am so upset.

Here is the story as of today----The owner is apparently coming home on weekends and then leaves thru the week with all the animals home alone. They found 28 dogs in the house but since the woman entered illegally she is in big trouble. The owner supposedly took the 28 dogs to the vet and asked him to put them down. He would only put down one. She has now relocated the dogs but no one knows where. She is threatening to put down all remaining animals.

Numerous government agencies have looked at the property from the street. They can see the dead mare decomposing out back. The other horses they say look okay. The horses have water but no hay. They do have grass. There are however horses and possibly other animals locked in the barn. Animal control and the sherrifs office refuse to go in saying there is no probable cause as the animals they can see look okay.

The ohio rescue has asked me to post the home numbers of the county commissioners so that we can hopefully force them to send someone in this weekend to check the horses in the barn.

These are the county commissioners HOME phone numbers. When you call tell them that the sherrif and animal control were contacted months ago and that you want something done

My fear is that someone who doesnt know minis may think a mini with a big pot belly is fat when we all know its starving. Paula with the rescue is trying to send me pics she took of the minis outside.

I have also told Paula that we have two wonderful state coordinators there to help and I myself will drive to ohio monday if they need me

Marcia Phelps

740-364-1824 hme office # 740-349-6000

Jay Baird

740-964-6074

Albert Ashbrook

740-927-8232

SPCA Teri Turner 614-875-1810 (has been at the property refuses to step in)

Animal Control John Louisio 740-349-6562 --- is at the house today but refuses to get a warrant. I left a message and hes supposed to call me monday but i wont hold my breath

Country Sherrif is Randy Thorp


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

ughhh just got off the phone with paula. Marcia phelps --- county commissioner says the sherrif has gone to the property and all the animals are okay. Paula who has seen the animals says this is simply not true and that they have pics which she is supposed to send me asap. Paula also says she has letters from the vet stating that the dog and cat that paula got off this farm (they went into the street) are severly neglected

Also pls know that two news crews have been there also and its putting a lot of heat on these ppl

This is the biggest mess i have ever seen.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 10, 2004)

Please -Everyone who calls, be polite and to the point. Don't lose your temper or make any threats. We must be professional but NOT give up this time. MY God when I think of the time wasted because of beauracratic red tape it makes me sick.




Law enforcement SUCKS when it comes to animal abuse.



Those poor animals. Kay please keep us all updated.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

debby thank you such an excellant point! im about to go nuts here with phone calls and emails so im always posting quickly.

Please be professional when you call!


----------



## dustystables (Jul 10, 2004)

Please remember that if in fact we are able to get something to happen with this situation, we may need to place these minis or even minis in the future. So if you would like to become a foster home in Ohio please contact Denise O'Connor or myself and we can tell you what needs to be done for approval. If you are in another state please go to www.chancesminihorserescue.org and see if there is a state coordinator for your state and contact them. If there is not one in your state please ask how you can become one. Thanks.

Sherry


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jul 10, 2004)

Take it from me, this will get some action! Call the local television stations and radio stations and tell them what has gone on. The television or radio stations will follow up and get the sherrif's attention like nobody telephoning from out of the area will. If the story gets air time there will be such a carrying on and political pressure the local authorities will have to act! It has worked in Illinois and is a tactic used by many humane societies when they have problems getting action in problem cases such as this. Amazing how fast things change when callous politicians want to look like good, caring fellows.....


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2004)

hi deb!

theres a bigger thread on the main forum but yes two different tv channels have been there and done stories and still nothing!


----------



## fourhorses (Jul 10, 2004)

I e-mailed this to Animal Legal Defense Fund and someone else I know. Unfortunately we have the worst laws. But, politicians are having a hayday right now regarding something else so maybe this is something they can use against each other and get something done.





If you want to PM me I will provide phone #'s for references so we can have that in place when/if you need me for transport, foster, etc.

Guess I renewed my membership at just the right time.



Kristie


----------



## fourhorses (Jul 10, 2004)

kaykay said:


> theres a bigger thread on the main forum but yes two different tv channels have been there and done stories and still nothing!


Typical. And we wonder why there is no change. Back to work for me. Something has GOT to change.


----------



## minisaremighty (Jul 11, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Here are some links and emails of local media that can be contacted. The more contact they get over the next day or two, the faster they will move their butts to end this!! Let's bombard them!!












*BUT, as Kaykay has said before, please be courteous in all contact.* Just let them know we are aware of a situation that needs to be dealt with ASAP.

---------------------------------------------------

This is for the Newark Advocate newspaper:

Newark Advocate contact link

--------------------------------------------

WBNS 97.1 FM newsroom: [email protected]

--------------------------------

The Columbus Dispatch newspaper: [email protected]

--------------------------------------

WBNS 10TV

[email protected]

[email protected]

------------------------------------

NBC 4 News-Elenora Andrews-reporter  [email protected]

---------------------------------

[SIZE=14pt]These are county officials that you can contact:[/SIZE]

---------------------------------

Licking County Humane Society email - [email protected] 

------------------------------------

Licking County Commissioners Contact form

-------------------------------------

Licking County Health Dept. [email protected]

-----------------------------------------


----------



## kaykay (Jul 11, 2004)

heres the reply from their state commissionerDear Kay Baxter,

Thank you for your email. I have not seen any pictures of a dead miniature horse mare. As you are very much aware the Animal Control Agency in Licking County is the department that would follow up on any complaints that are received regarding animals. I will check with that department to find out what I can as well as forward this email to our Animal Control Officer/Director.

It is unfornate if there is information that is not consistant with all parties. I can appreciate your concern. The media is very much aware of the situation. The department of Animal Control is aware of the complaints and is doing what they can with in Ohio law. The Licking County Sheriff's office is doing the same as I am told, that is another elected official. There has been many hours spent on monitoring the farm.

Again thank you for your email.

Best Regards,

Marcia J. Phelps

Licking County Commissioner


----------



## Dorrie & Frank (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there a vet willing to volunteer some time to go to the farm to look at the horses and make a medical determination as to their condition? When evidence is conflicting an expert needs to be retained.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 12, 2004)

i so agree but i dont think that is going to happen. a vet has written two letters that the dogs and cats were in deplorable condition but it did no good. theres a longer thread on the main forum


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 15, 2004)

I have emailed my sister in law to see what county it is she lives in. If she lives close I bet I can get her to go check out these minis and tell us just what kind of shapoe they are really in. I have a email into her now. I will let ya'll know when I find out something.


----------

